# Just a Silly Picture of Mateo in the Snow



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He spreads out like he's on the beach or something...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

what a goofy boy, apparently his belly needs a bit of cooling, LOL


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Goofy--- yes that's him, LOL.

He's into sensual pleasures...give him a pile of dirt/sand/mud and snow...and he'll spread out, stretch, and then roll around.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my Gosh!! He is just so funny!! You just have to smile/laugh when you see him. Makes me so sad that we live so far away. I just know that if Mateo and Khan lived closer they would be such good buddies. They are both big goof balls!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, I am sure they would have a blast.  He's only met a couple of Bullmastiffs here-- one is kind of dog-aggressive, the other is a very sweet female, but much older...so she just likes to walk slowly... Mateo really likes other big dogs, though- they match his playing style (wrestling/tackle-football, LOL).


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i've never seen a dog that big with his legs stretched out like that!

murphy is really into snow too. i've never seen him react to it being cold he just thinks it's fun to play in


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> i've never seen a dog that big with his legs stretched out like that!
> 
> murphy is really into snow too. i've never seen him react to it being cold he just thinks it's fun to play in


He does this pose all the time, LOL. Just this morning, he found a large dirt pile, crawled up, splayed out like a flying squirrel, and just slid down. Half-way down, he just lay there...what a goof. 

Yeah, it's funny how the cold part of snow doesn't faze most dogs...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> He does this pose all the time, LOL. Just this morning, he found a large dirt pile, crawled up, splayed out like a flying squirrel, and just slid down. Half-way down, he just lay there...what a goof.
> 
> Yeah, it's funny how the cold part of snow doesn't faze most dogs...


LOL!!!!! Mateo is the best. This is Murph's standard body position as well.

I have a pic where he was like this on our walk one time, and crawled/slid down a grass hill like that lol.


----------



## Ajaxhowls (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a great picture!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

We fondly call that the "Frog Dog" position at our house! Khan lays like that all the time!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

He's so handsome, and what a goof! <3


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Khan said:


> Oh my Gosh!! He is just so funny!! You just have to smile/laugh when you see him. Makes me so sad that we live so far away. I just know that if Mateo and Khan lived closer they would be such good buddies. They are both big goof balls!


 SERIOUSLY.

I need A mastiff play date for Dozer. Most other dogs get intimidated by him. A friend brought his boxer over to meet Dozer and play with him. Yeah, that dog jumped back into the truck. I guess he sAW how big and playful Dozer was and reconsidered. 


Khan, Mateo and Dozer would be quite the group to reckon with lol.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I need A mastiff play date for Dozer. Most other dogs get intimidated by him. A friend brought his boxer over to meet Dozer and play with him. Yeah, that dog jumped back into the truck. I guess he sAW how big and playful Dozer was and reconsidered.
> 
> ...


Oh, I can see it now...a full tumble of Mastiffs, LOL. This is where I would find the nearest tree and hang on for dear life...:biggrin:

Seriously, though, it's not easy to find big friendly dogs to rumble with. Luckily, just a few days after Mateo's BFF (a Newf named Nero) moved to Miami, he found a new great friend (Airedale) that likes to play in the same physical way (they really love each other)...but they're moving back to Oregon in January to tend to their Orchard.:frown::frown::frown:

(*sigh*) Hopefully the universe will send us another big dog friend when they leave...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo is so cool!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> SERIOUSLY.
> 
> I need A mastiff play date for Dozer. Most other dogs get intimidated by him. A friend brought his boxer over to meet Dozer and play with him. Yeah, that dog jumped back into the truck. I guess he sAW how big and playful Dozer was and reconsidered.
> 
> ...


Yes they would! and the good thing is, after about 30min of rough and tumble play, they would all be out of gas, and just a big pile of slobber, tongues, and heavy breathing!! LOL


----------

